# TFX Power 3 und SFX Power 3 bitte umgehend überarbeiten!



## CD LABS: Radon Project (16. April 2021)

Cross-Posting: 


CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Schon wieder tritt beQuiet! mit SFX Power 3 und TFX Power 3 (wie bei den Vorgängern auch schon!) den Käufern ins Gesicht. Wieder beQuiet!-Produkte ohne beQuiet!-Lüfter. Beim SFX gekoppelt mit Bronze, beim TFX mit maximal Gold. Ein NoGo, denn kleine Formate schreien nach höchster Effizienz, allein auch für eine leise Kühlung. (be quiet und so...) Und außerdem bietet Corsair bei SFX doch das SF Platinum an. Platinum vs. Bronze! Was für ein Wahnsinn. Und auch noch nicht mals modulares Kabelmanagement. Bei PSUs, die in kleinen Gehäusen untergebracht werden sollen...
> Schon die Vorgänger waren als Mogelpackungen verschrien und jetzt macht beQuiet! einfach so weiter.
> 
> @BeQuiet!: Bitte schnell einen Nachfolger veröffentlichen, der alle Probleme zugleich behebt.


Nein, der Tonfall ist nicht nett. Aber das Problem ist ja auch massiv. Kümmert euch drum und zwar umgehend.


----------

